# Clavier numérique inactif sur ibook.



## steenux (22 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un iBook depuis une semaine en complément de mon iMac, je n'arrive pas à utiliser le clavier numérique qui se trouve au milieu du clavier alphanumérique.

J'ai beau essayer différente combinaison de touche, surtout la touche F6 qui doit activer ce clavier, rien n'y fait. En activant le visualiseur de fichier, je vois bien que les touches sont actives quand j'appuis dessus mais rien ne se passe dans le texte ou la calculette. Idem si je clique sur les touches virtuelles de ce visualiseur de clavier. Seule les touches /*-+ fonctionnent.

J'ai beau chercher, je ne comprends pas. Une petite info, j'ai installé iScroll2 sur cet iBook, mais je n'ai pas essayé en le désactivant !!!

Une autre petite question, quelqu'un saurait- il m'expliquer la différence entre "clavier français" et "clavier français numérique" dans les préférences système "clavier et souris" ?.

cordialement.

steenux.


----------



## steenux (22 Octobre 2006)

En continuant de chercher une réponse à mes problèmes dans les forums, j'ai vu que quelqu'un avait résolu ses problèmes de clavier en faisant une réparation des autorisations. malheureusement, cela n'a pas fonctionné chez moi. 

Par contre j'ai compris la différence entre le clavier français et le français - numérique.
En activant la touche caps-lock :
Le premier affiche les caratères accentués majuscules et les signes,
le deuxième affiche les chiffres.


Cordialement.


----------



## steenux (23 Octobre 2006)

Ca y est, j'ai trouvé. En fait, j'avais activé dans les pref système - accès universel - souris et trackpad, la fonction pour utiliser le pavé numérique à la place de la souris.

C'est bon maintenant, tout fonctionne et en plus, j'ai compris la différence entre le clavier français et le clavier français numérique.

Bye.


----------

